

Comment Voting: Ars Technica’s new solution to shills & kooks - iProject
http://paidcontent.org/2012/10/11/comment-voting-ars-technicas-new-solution-to-shills-and-kooks/

======
lutusp
> More intriguing is what happens next. As Fisher explains, low scores will
> cause a comment to fade to grey and, if the score is really low, it will
> disappear altogether.

That's an idea they either borrowed from HN, or it's a case of simultaneous
invention. I think the first.

